

The Industry 12 Days of Christmas Design Giveaway - jarederondu
http://theindustry.cc/1

======
reichm
Anybody see Drew design and build this thing real-time last night/this
morning? I watched some last night and checked back this morning and he was
still going. Kind of whistling and humming to himself...he may have been
tired.

------
adamstac
Let's give some stuff away! Any predications on who's gonna win? It's the time
of giving.

